# Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten



## BxBender (15. Januar 2015)

*Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Hallo.

Ich bin an dem neuen gehäuse Fractal Design R5 interessiert.
Es wird ja mit 2 eingebauten 140er Lüftern angeliefert.
Es wurde in Tests angemerkt, das man z.B. für den Betrieb einer heißen CPU/GPU lieber noch zumindest einen zweiten Lüfter vorne einbauen sollte, um fürs Overclocking auch noch Reserven zu haben.

Nun habe ich derzeit einen Intel i7 3770@4,5Ghz und eine AMD Radeon Sapphire 7950 950 OC@1025Mhz.
In meinem jetzigen Gehäuse inkl. eigener dicker Dämmung sind diese schon ziemlich am Limit und zumindest die Grafikkarte dreht da bei Vollast doch schon ordentlich an der Lautstärkeschraube.
Hinzu kämen 2 Festplatten, die ich im Fractal R5 dann unten in der Ecke einbauen würde, eine weitere SSD auf der Mainboardrückseite und 2 Scheibenschleuderer oben in den großen Einschüben.
Als Netzteil habe ich ein superleises BeQuiet Netzteil mit um die 600 Watt in Standardgröße.
Soweit zu meiner vorliegenden Bestückung.

Meine Frage ist nun, wo würdet ihr noch Zusatzbelüftung einbauen?
Einfach nur vorne wie oben schon angedeutet noch einen Lüfter dazu?
Oder was würde das ausmachen, wenn man z.B. untern stattdessen oder auch noch dazu einen einbauen würde?
Müsste man natürlich sehen, ob das Netzteil nicht zu weit reinsteht?
Ich glaube im Seitenteiul wäre vielleicht für die Grafikkarte gut, aber dann kommt die Lautstärke dort wieder verstärkt durch, denke ich.

Und bei der Auswahl eines oder vielleicht sogar 2 weitere Lüfter, was wäre da empfehlenswert?
Auf den ersten Blick hatte ich da die BeQuiet Pure Wings für 8 Euro und 18,8db im Auge.
Oder lohnt es sich in die locker doppelt so teuren Silent Wings mit 16,4db zu investieren?
Kann man die überhaupt ohne Probleme in die vorgegebenen Gehäusepositionen einbauen?

Ist das überhaupt ein Problem, wenn ich hinten nur den einen 140er drin habe, vorne und ggf. von unten insgesamt aber bis zu 3 Stück davon reinblasen?
Sollte man dann vielleicht die reinblasenden auf 7V regeln udn den hinteren Lüfter auf 12V?
Das bringt mich dann wieder zu der Frage, ob z.B. ein superteurer Silent Wings da vorzuziehen ist?
Dann könnte man den Fractal Lüfter ja vorne oder unter hinsetzen und die gleichen Lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung anklemmen.

Bin für ein paar Infos, Ratschläge usw. dankbar.


----------



## Onyx (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Moin!

Zunächst: Die SilentWings2 zumindest sind im R5 nur unter Zähneknirschen zu installieren (hab ich vorgestern gemacht). Die Kunststoffstifte passen nämlich nur mit manueller Nachbearbeitung durch die Schraublöcher.
Ich habe jetzt 2 Lüfter vorne, einen hinten und einen oben hinten. Klappt super.

Ich könnte dir die beiden originalen gerne überlassen, dann haste 4 gleiche. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Ich habe in meinem Ark Midi R2 zwei Lüfter oben, einen vorne, einen unten. Vorher hatte ich zwei vorne, vielleicht baue ich mir dort wieder einen ein, dann habe ich fünf drin.

Sind die Lüfter im R5 so anders einzubauen? Hatte bei mir absolut keine Probleme mit den SilentWings.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

@Onyx also der Rear Ausgang hat überhaupt kein Problem dargestellt, einfach die richtigen Kunststoffhalter auswählen (L/S) und die Stifte anbringen. 

Vorne war es schwerer, aber nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## BxBender (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*



Onyx schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Zunächst: Die SilentWings2 zumindest sind im R5 nur unter Zähneknirschen zu installieren (hab ich vorgestern gemacht). Die Kunststoffstifte passen nämlich nur mit manueller Nachbearbeitung durch die Schraublöcher.
> Ich habe jetzt 2 Lüfter vorne, einen hinten und einen oben hinten. Klappt super.
> ...



Wie sind die Silent Wings denn im Vergleich zu den Original Lüftern? Hast du das mal getestet, bevor du dir gleich 4 Wings gekauft hast?
Mich interessiert das vor allem wegen den Schwingungen, ob es im Lieferzustand fiese Gehäuseübertragungen gibt, obwohl an sich die Lautstärke gering ist?
Ich habe das vor allem bei meinem Servergehäuse festgestellt, es ist im Prinzip nur 4 DB (Smartimessung) lauter (ca. 41 statt 37), aber wegen dem Summen innen dann doch hörbar wesentlich unangenehmer im Raum wahrnehmbar, wenn man am Spiele-PC keinen Sound an hat.
Wenn du sagst, die Standardlüfter im Fractal gehäuse sind auch absolut in Ordnung, dann würde ich die wohl nehmen, bevor du die wegschmeißt.
Warte eigentlich nur noch auf n gutes Angebot und Lagerware bei einem Händler, wo ich dann auch noch 1 oder 2 Lüfter und vielleicht noch n Netzteilentkoppler dazu kaufen wollte.
Im Moment ist da Völkner am Besten. 95 Euro gehäuse + keine 8 Euro fürn BeQuiet Pure Wings + 1,60 fürn Netzteilentkoppler.
Die anderen haben entweder keine passende Ware, oder aber die Lüfter sind einige Euro teurer.

Und was noch zu meiner anderen Frage war: wäre der Einbau der 2 zusätzlichen Lüfter denn sinnvoll, wenn ich an meine übertaktete Hardware denke?
Einer vorne dazu und einer noch unten? Oben und seitlich versuche ich auszuklammern, da so alle Geräusche ungefiltert raus könnten udn die Dämmung an sich ja unnütz wäre.
In meinem Fall wäre es also dann eine "Überdruck"lösung. Das hilft doch eher der Garfikkarte mit Axiallüfter, oder?
Oder wäre es sinnvoll, einen Silent Wings 2 für hinten auf 12V zu besorgen und die Standardlüfter vorne 2x und evtl. unten 1x auf jeweils 7V zu setzen?
Oder was sagen die Experten dazu?
Mein jetziges Sharkoon hat vorne nen 120er, hinten nen 120er und das Netzteil mit 120er. Demnach habe ich ja derzeit ein "Unterdruck" im PC.


----------



## sutobe (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Ich habe drei Silent Wings 2 Lüfter in mein Define R5 eingebaut.

-Den hinteren kann man ohne Probleme mit den weichen Ecken und den Kunststoffstiften montieren.

-Die beiden vorderen 140mm Lüfter passen nur press rein, also nix mit schieben, wo man schon beim bereits erwähnten Problem ist....die Kunststoffstifte sind zu groß. Allerdings muss man die Schraubenllöcher der Gewinde nicht bearbeiten, man nimmt einfach die Originalschrauben des Define R5 (die langen Senkkopf) und dreht die mit Gefühl komplett durch die weichen Gummimontageecken der Lüfter durch, bis sie im Gewinde greifen.
Ungewöhnlich, aber funktioniert und da rappelt auch nix oder so.

Alle anderen Fragen kann ich leider nicht beantworten, da ich da selbst nicht sonderlich fit bin, habe die Silent Wings 2 derweil mal an der Gehäuse-eigenen Lüfterregelung angeschlossen gehabt (also die 3 Stufige) und habe sie jetzt an meinem Dark Power Pro 10 550W angeschlossen, wo sie eigentlich nicht wirklich hoch drehen, also man hört sie gar nicht. Wenn ich die Regelung vom Gehäuse auf Stufe 3 stelle, hört man die Lüfter allerdings schon etwas.

Einen Temperaturunterschied konnte ich so eigentlich nicht festellen, egal wo ich die Lüfter jetzt angeklemmt habe.

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich aber nicht noch einen Lüfter in die Seite einsetze, da die Grafikkarte die Kühlfinnen 90° zum Luftstrom der Gehäuselüfter versetzt hat. Wenn ich da aber mal testeweise einen der Fractal Design Lüfter direkt verschraube, vibriert das schon abartig. Muss da erstmal kucken wie ich evtl einen Silent Wings montiert bekomme. Ist halt mit deren Eckenmontage nicht ganz einfach rauszufinden was geht und was nicht.

Wenn da jemand Erfahrungswerte hat, würde ich mich da über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Ich schreib dir später zurück, da es doch recht spät ist. 

Einen habe ich wie du am Rear mit L ausgehend am Gehäuserahmen für maximale Entkoppelung und einen am Boden neben dem Netzteil reinblassend (Lüfter verkehrt eingebaut). Da muss man am Boden aufpassen, wegen den gummierten Stiften mit den beiliegenden Unterlagsscheiben. Diese gehen nicht, da der Staubfilter nicht durchgehen kann. (Abstandshöhe ist mit den Unterlage scheinen zu hoch. Aber hilft der GPU immens, aus meiner Sicht. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## sutobe (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Alles klar, danke.

Vorranging interessiert mich ob und wie ich einen Silent Wings 2 in die Seitenöffnung reinbekommte. Ich denke das schadet der GraKa nämlich nicht, wenn die frische Luft in die Kühlfinnen reingeblasen bekommt.
Das Dark Power Pro Netzeil werde ich wohl noch umdrehen, momentan zieht es Luft aus dem Gehäuse, und nicht von außen rein.
Hab ich beim einbauen gepennt.....sieht so halt besser aus, weil die ganzen Leitungen nicht quer durchs Gehäuse gehen, aber wenn es dem Wärmehaushalt zugute kommt, ist es andersrum wohl besser.
Da hab ich aber auch noch Klärungsbedarft bezüglich der netzteilinternen Gehäuselüftersteuerung. Die ist ja temperaturgeregelt, also abhänging von der Wärme im Gehäuse. Wenn der Netzteillüfter jetzt Luft von außen einzieht, dann funktioniert das doch wohl eher nicht mehr so wirklich?


----------



## Onyx (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Sorry, war im Urlaub.

Nein, hab die Lüfter nicht getestet. Haben mir optisch nicht gefallen und hab darum gleich die Wings gekauft. Allerdings nicht 4, sondern 6. Wenn noch Interesse besteht schick am besten ne PN.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Sechs? Weshalb so viele? Vier kann ich noch verstehen (Front,  Rear und Boden) hast du die restlichen an den CPU Kühler angebracht? 

Ich komme mit zwei gut aus,  im Februar oder März die neuen Silent Wings 3 an die jetzige Positionen und die jetztigen in die Front oder an den CPU-Kühler. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Marcellus5000 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Diesen (nicht ganz soooo) alte Thread passt zu meinem aktuellen Vorhaben:

Ich werde mir auch das R5 holen und mit den Silent Wings nachrüsten. Da ich kein OC betreibe und stets stromspahrende Grafikkarten kaufe, überlege ich, ob ich in die Front nur einen Lüfter baue (Also den vorhandenen upgrade). 

Mich wundert, dass der vorhandene Frontlüfter im oberen Einbauplatz und nicht im unteren verbaut wurde. 
Nun mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist schon älter und ich bin da wohl nicht up2date ..
Aber da man (zugunsten einer überlangen Grafikarte) den oberen HD Case rausnehmen kann, würde ich die HDs instinktiv unten einbauen und dann macht es doch eher Sinn, wenn der Lüfter unten sitzt und die HDs kühlt. 

Oder hat das ggf. andere Gründe (besserer Airflow für die Frischluft der Graka etc)?



sutobe schrieb:


> -Die beiden vorderen 140mm Lüfter passen nur press rein, also nix mit schieben, wo man schon beim bereits erwähnten Problem ist....die Kunststoffstifte sind zu groß. Allerdings muss man die Schraubenllöcher der Gewinde nicht bearbeiten, man nimmt einfach die Originalschrauben des Define R5 (die langen Senkkopf) und dreht die mit Gefühl komplett durch die weichen Gummimontageecken der Lüfter durch, bis sie im Gewinde greifen.
> Ungewöhnlich, aber funktioniert und da rappelt auch nix oder so.



Das habe ich jetzt öfter mal bei Amazon Bewertungen der Lüfter gelesen. Da ich (wie gesagt) auch vorhabe, mir ein R5 zu holen, habe ich mir schonmal 2 Silent Wings bestellt, um zu testen, wie die sich an der Lüftersteuerung des Mainboard machen (Die machen sich sehr gut!).

Aber ich verstehe das einfach nicht. Bei den Lüftern sind diese total dünnen Kunstoffstifte dabei, welche viel dünner als normale Schrauben sind. Was soll denn da nicht durch das Gewinde passen, bzw. was für mega dünne Gewinde hat das Fraktal denn dan überhaupt, wenn da nicht mal diese Zahnstocher durchpassen? Oder blicke ich da was nicht (Habe das R5 ja noch nicht)?  

Oder wurden die Sifte ggf. kürzlich in einer anderen Form herausgebracht. Also so schaut das bei meinen aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Hi

hab mir mal die Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 Lüfter kommen lassen, weil die Silent Wings 3 ja noch auf sich warten lassen. 
Erstes Fazit: Klasse Leistung, Leise, Super Verarbeitung. Vom Lager her kommt hier eine Variante wie bei den SW2 zum Einsatz. An 7 Volt für mich unhörbar.
Verblüffend war der der Test mit einem Papierstreifen im Luftstrom, mit 5 Volt kommt bei den Venturi mehr raus, als bei den SW2 an 7 Volt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fractal Design
Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 (FD-FAN-VENT-HF14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Lüfter haben mich voll überzeugt. Werde wohl die SW2 aus meinem Case verbannen und auch den Lüfter auf meinem Dark Rock 3 gegen einen entsprechenden PWM Lüfter aus der Venturi Serie tauschen. Anbaumöglichkeit ist ja mit den Gummis für die 120mm Montage gegeben.

Hier noch mal Spasseshalber die Lüfter bei 7 Volt ohne und mit Front am Case.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuro (14. September 2015)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Kurze frage kann mann an die Lüftersteuerung des R5 mehr als drei Lüfter anhängen?(evtl. mit Y-kabel) denn ich würde gern in meines vier Lüfter verbauen, also Front Zwei, Oben einen und hinten einen.


----------



## sliceX (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Ich habe die Silent Wings 2 Lüfter auch vorne eingebaut, ohne bearbeiten des Gehäuses o.ä., dazu habe ich einfach die Gummibefestigungen (nicht die anderen aus Plastik) genommen, ein paar schmale Kabelbinder und für jede der 4 Befestigungen folgendes gemacht:

1. Zuerst einen Kabelbinder durch das Loch der Gummibefestigung schieben (passt bei mir 1A)
2. Danach auf das herausragende Ende des Kabelbinders eine der mitgelieferten Gummiringe drüberschieben
3. Einen zweiten Kabelbinder dazunehmen und dessen Schlitz auf das überstehende Ende des ersten Kabelbinders schieben, danach die überstehenden Enden abschneiden

Funkioniert 1A und hält genauso gut wie das ursprüngliche System, bei dem man ja statt dem Kabelbinder einen Plastik"nagel" (mit einer Art Widerhaken) durch die Gummibefestigung schieben muss (was vorne aufgrund der zu schmalen Befestigungslöcher am R5 gehäuse nicht geht, hinten aber schon).


----------



## Marcellus5000 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Ich habe damals einfach die Schrauben genommen, Vibrationen habe ich keine.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*

Ich kann evilgrin nur zustimmen. Kauf Dir einen neuen Fractallüfter für hinten und bau den hinteren zusätzlich nach vorne. Dann kannst Du beide vorderen auf ruhigen 7V betreiben (Lüftersteuerung mittlere Stufe) und hinten über das Board gesteuert Ruhe haben, oder ordentlich Wind machen. Das hier ist ein absolut hochwertiger Lüfter
Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 (FD-FAN-VENT-HF14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sliceX (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 Lüfter nachrüsten*



Marcellus5000 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals einfach die Schrauben genommen, Vibrationen habe ich keine.



Ja, da ich aber 2 Lüfter vorne wollte hätten die mitgelieferten Schrauben nicht gereicht


----------

